# Brandon in Pool



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Nope. Enjoy your weekend everyone!


?Suddenly?


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

It worked for me! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I used to have a _serious_ crush on Olympic champion swimmer Mark Spitz. I now have one on Brandon, what a swimmer!! He puts his webbed poodle paws and tail rudder to great use.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

So jealous of your warm weather. Brandon looks gorgeous!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Fun times!!!! 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

How fun. I would love a pool if I lived someplace where it was hot a lot of the time. That is such good exercise for dogs. I use to swim with my Lab in lakes and such, but never a pool. She swam beautifully too. Brandon is a natural. Very neat video!


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

He looks like he's having so much fun!


----------



## Lplummer52 (Oct 26, 2013)

What fun!


----------

